# Uh-Oh... Looks like I'm starting a collection :D



## Olympus8MP (Jun 4, 2007)

I picked up this camera at an antique store yesterday for $10. The lens says Mamiya-Sekor on it. I take it this is a Mamiya then? It also says 18 A Tower on top. Is this the model name? Forgive me I am new to old cameras, being more of a digital user. I just couldn't pass up a camera in this nice of shape for $10! The one thing it is missing is the ISO/ASA knob for the light meter on the front. Does anyone know where I can find one of these? And where can I find info on restoring it? Pics are below.

Front







Rear






I'm going to buy some film tonight and try it out


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 4, 2007)

It's definitely a Mamiya... from looking at this site it seems to be a Mamiya Ruby from 1960. Obviously it was rebranded a Tower; I think that was the name given to cameras sold by Sears (could be wrong there). Afraid I can't find a manual. To be honest I think the chances of finding a replacement for the ISO dial are slim, but if the lens is clear and the shutter speeds are accurate then the camera should be ok to use.

As for starting a collection.... One of us! One of us!


----------



## usayit (Jun 4, 2007)

You are correct... Sears resold cameras from various manufacturers under the name Tower.  Usually Japanese 35mm bodies back when the 35mm format wasn't taken seriously (considered a toy).  They resold Pentax (known as Asahi Optical) as well as a few others.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 4, 2007)

Another story but you can also get later K-mount "Sears" bodies and lenses - made by Ricoh. They're not bad.


----------



## blackdoglab (Jun 4, 2007)

I think they even sold rebanded nikon rangefinders too.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2007)

sears sold everything including leica knock off from some japanese company that cost almost as much as the real thing now.

Montgomery ward sold some as well.


----------



## montresor (Jun 4, 2007)

J. C. Penney too....

I wouldn't bother trying to find the knob for the meter, it's probably either non-working or is inaccurate at this late date. Anyway, it's a great opportunity to internalize your own sense of what the light is like and what settings are optimal. For critical shots, a working meter is indispensable, but this looks like a good compact street shooter, well-suited to working on the fly. I see it has a DOF scale on the lens barrel, which is a nice convenience.


----------



## JIP (Jun 6, 2007)

I like I like Great find!!! I'm jealous


----------

